# Herbstreit picks OSU and OU in the NC



## bkl021475 (Sep 1, 2010)

OK, I really don't know what Ohio St can do, but the Oklahoma pick blew me away. I can't reason that at all? I could see OU losing 3 games in the SEC or the ACC!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 1, 2010)

the ou pick is a strange one to me as well.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 1, 2010)

I think Herbstreit is trumping up publicity for his new show on ESPN. He has made some very questionable predictions and comments over the past two weeks.


----------



## kracker (Sep 1, 2010)

He's been around Lee Corso too long.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> OK, I really don't know what Ohio St can do, but the Oklahoma pick blew me away. I can't reason that at all? I could see OU losing 3 games in the SEC or the ACC!


----------



## chadair (Sep 1, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> OK, I really don't know what Ohio St can do, but the Oklahoma pick blew me away. I can't reason that at all? I could see OU losing 3 games in the SEC or the ACC!


Ohio State couldnt do any better in the sec either!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 1, 2010)

bkl021475 said:


> OK, I really don't know what Ohio St can do, but the Oklahoma pick blew me away. I can't reason that at all? I could see OU losing 3 games in the SEC or the ACC!



I could see OU losing 3 games in a weak Big 12.

Nebraska
Texas
Texas A&M

OkSt, UK, TT, and even Mizzou could give them fits.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 1, 2010)

herbie played for ohio state and has been an ohio state homer his entire career at espn. i think he picks them every season. if he had to cover womens volleyball, he would still say "the ohio state" football team would win the national title. and the man has absolutely no love for the sec. personally, i'd rather watch lee corso.


----------



## coggins (Sep 1, 2010)

biggdogg said:


> herbie played for ohio state and has been an ohio state homer his entire career at espn. i think he picks them every season. if he had to cover womens volleyball, he would still say "the ohio state" football team would win the national title. and the man has absolutely no love for the sec. personally, i'd rather watch lee corso.



Exactly!!!!


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 1, 2010)

I watched that segment and it was clear he was going to pick OSU from the beginning and also clear that he wasn't picking an SEC team. The guy just has no objectivity. Corso may be a buffoon at times but I enjoy listening to him.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 1, 2010)

Who would win this game between two of the biggest and notorious choke teams in NCAA history???


----------



## hoppie (Sep 1, 2010)

tie


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Who would win this game between two of the biggest and notorious choke teams in NCAA history???



What is Okla and OSU combined record BCS bowls? Oklahoma has lost their last 5? OSU beat Oregon last year but got beat by Texas, UF, LSU. OSU is 1-2 in BCS NC games and Okla is 1-3 in BCS NC games.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 1, 2010)

It is amazing that Herbstreit can be sooooo wrong about the NC and yet his pick for the SECCG is dead on target!

The guy is all over the place!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 1, 2010)

That's why they call'em "Choklahoma".Urban Meyer has a separate phone that he texts Herbie with.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 1, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> It is amazing that Herbstreit can be sooooo wrong about the NC and yet his pick for the SECCG is dead on target!
> 
> The guy is all over the place!



Yeah his conference champs are listed below

ACC=Miami over BC 
Big East= U Conn 
SEC=Florida
Big 10=Ohio State
Big 12=Oklahoma
Pac 10=Stanford

Herbie picks Ohio State to beat Oklahoma in the BCS NC game.


----------



## specrider (Sep 1, 2010)

Doesn't he always pick tOSU?


----------



## rshunter (Sep 1, 2010)

biggdogg said:


> herbie played for ohio state and has been an ohio state homer his entire career at espn. i think he picks them every season. if he had to cover womens volleyball, he would still say "the ohio state" football team would win the national title. and the man has absolutely no love for the sec. personally, i'd rather watch lee corso.



Spot on


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 1, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Yeah his conference champs are listed below
> 
> ACC=Miami over BC
> Big East= U Conn
> ...



You missed the most significant part of his SEC pick.

It is not nearly as important that he picked Florida to win as it is who he picked to oppose them in the CG.


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 1, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> You missed the most significant part of his SEC pick.
> 
> It is not nearly as important that he picked Florida to win as it is who he picked to oppose them in the CG.



Who did he pick?


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 1, 2010)

i think he picked auburn, iirc. i know he said they were one of his sleeper picks to play in the national championship game. i don't think auburn has the guns to get by bama, heck, i'm a die hard gator and i'm not so sure they can take the tide this year.

anyway's, ol herbie lives in his own special little part of the world where osu is the only division 1 college football team. give him time, he'll pick them to win a super bowl or two.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 1, 2010)

biggdogg said:


> i think he picked auburn, iirc. i know he said they were one of his sleeper picks to play in the national championship game.



Yes, he did pick Auburn to be SEC West Champs.


The funny part is not the pick but the response you know the Bammerites had when they heard that!

I bet Aaron Rents had to go replace a bunch of TV's after that broadcast!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone who thinks they can pick what is going to happen in the Iron Bowl this year before we ever take the first snap of the season has not been watching the Auburn/Alabama games for the past 20 years like I have...  

If Bama is 10-1 and Auburn is 9-2 going into that game, it will more than likely be for the west.   Anything can happen...  

I dont know if we can be 9-2 by game 12 this year but its more possible than it was last year.  If we would have had a little more depth on defense last year, we would have pulled the upset.  In the end, they just had more horses than we had.  We outplayed them and out coached them for the majority of the game.  Our backs and corners just faded at the end and Jones and GMac picked them apart.  It was a awesome drive but I am not so sure it would have been that easy with some fresh legs in there for us.  

Hard game to pick.  I actually picked BAMA by 6 this year but I may change that after I see how our new QB and running back is going to play.  I am not as high on Cam as some are but he may surprise me.  Our back up, Barrett Trotter, is very good.  We just dont have the experienced backs like Bama does.  Thats what it takes late in the season.  Pounding backs..


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 1, 2010)

I can easily see Oklahoma making the NC.
Oklahoma is going to be very good this year. Landry Jones took his lumps last year and is now a pretty darn good QB. They have tremendous skill players at receiver and RB. Plus their defense will be extremely tough. 
They have one moderately tough game against FSU before the Noles are going to really have our new defense down. Then they have a bunch of guaranteed wins except Texas. They beat Texas and beat Nebraska in their Championship Game, then they are headed to the NC.
Doesn't matter how many games they *might* loose in the SEC because they aren't in the SEC. They actually have a pretty smooth path to the NC.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't think his pick for BCS championship game is that crazy. I can't see an ACC or PAC10 team with less then 2 losses this year . Plus you have  Bama and UF playing during the season and probly in the SECCG. I think this year the ACC will determine who makes it to the BCS championship game. The ACC will play a lot of BCS championship hopefuls this year . Hopefully the ACC can beat OSU , OKL and BSU.


----------



## reylamb (Sep 1, 2010)

Reality is, OU is going to have a healthy QB to at least start the season, time will tell if he stays that way.

OU also has a fairly soft schedule.

Herbie is planning on no one coming out of the SEC with less than 2 losses.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 1, 2010)

reylamb said:


> Reality is, OU is going to have a healthy QB to at least start the season, time will tell if he stays that way.
> 
> OU also has a fairly soft schedule.
> 
> Herbie is planning on no one coming out of the SEC with less than 2 losses.



And that could be a very good assessment.  I know herbie is a big 10 homer but he is usually pretty close on his predictions. I personally dont think he believes Ohio State or OU is better than the SEC Champ, but with the schedule they have vs the SEC, they have a better chance to get there.

Other than Texas, OU has a pretty easy road.   I dont like them but the path may be easy for them.  And no matter who they play, if they are undefeated, the media will put them in there..  Same Ohio State.  

I believe if Ohio State, OU and a SEC team was undefeated this year, the media would be looking for a way to keep the SEC team out so the SEC would not have a monopoly on the BCS Championship.  Every show now is asking the same question.  "Will the SEC win again"?


----------



## ACguy (Sep 1, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> And that could be a very good assessment.  I know herbie is a big 10 homer but he is usually pretty close on his predictions. I personally dont think he believes Ohio State or OU is better than the SEC Champ, but with the schedule they have vs the SEC, they have a better chance to get there.
> 
> Other than Texas, OU has a pretty easy road.   I dont like them but the path may be easy for them.  And no matter who they play, if they are undefeated, the media will put them in there..  Same Ohio State.
> 
> I believe if Ohio State, OU and a SEC team was undefeated this year, the media would be looking for a way to keep the SEC team out so the SEC would not have a monopoly on the BCS Championship.  Every show now is asking the same question.  "Will the SEC win again"?



I disagree with the last part. The BCS would not Leave an SEC team out of the BCS championship is they had a record as good as any other BCS team. The SEC will be talking playoff again if they are left out of the BCS championship game with out a good reason.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 1, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I disagree with the last part. The BCS would not Leave an SEC team out of the BCS championship is they had a record as good as any other BCS team. The SEC will be talking playoff again if they are left out of the BCS championship game with out a good reason.



Oh how quickly we forget !!!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 1, 2010)

OSU is bound to win a nc one of these yrs. They pick them bout every season. 
Put any so called powerhouse from the big 10, big 12, or the pac 10, in the sec & see if they can go undefeated, or either one loss. They'd be average at best.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 1, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Oh how quickly we forget !!!!!



I know your team was left out . But since then the SEC has always played in the BCSCG if they had a team with one of the best 2 records in the country.  The SEC wanted a playoff after Auburn got left out and since then the SEC has had a team in the BCSCG every year but 2005 when there was 2 unbeaten BCS teams and the best SEC team was 10-2 .  It looks like the MWC is not going to become a BCS conference so they would want a playoff. It's best for the BCS to put the SEC champ in the BCSCG because the PAC10 and Big10 have already said they don't want to give up the  Rose bowl .


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hopefully FSU and Miami can put a loss on OU and OSU in week 2. If so, I can see OU having 2 losses and OSU with 2 possibly 3 by the end of the year.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 1, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I know your team was left out . But since then the SEC has always played in the BCSCG if they had a team with one of the best 2 records in the country.  The SEC wanted a playoff after Auburn got left out and since then the SEC has had a team in the BCSCG every year but 2005 when there was 2 unbeaten BCS teams and the best SEC team was 10-2 .  It looks like the MWC is not going to become a BCS conference so they would want a playoff. It's best for the BCS to put the SEC champ in the BCSCG because the PAC10 and Big10 have already said they don't want to give up the  Rose bowl .



I agree if there are 3-4 unbeaten teams and one is from the SEC it will go to the BCS NC game. Its a no brainer the SEC is undefeated in BCS NC games a perfect 6-0 all other conference have losing records in the NC game.

The BCS just changed the rule regarding the Rose Bowl. They to have to now take at large bids since the other Sugar, Orange, Fiesta do. So the Rose bowl is no longer Pac 10 vs. Big 10 like it has been set in stone forever. I'm glad they changed this wish they would of done it sooner back in 2007 I really would of liked to have seen UGA vs. USC in the Rose bowl.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 1, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> I agree if there are 3-4 unbeaten teams and one is from the SEC it will go to the BCS NC game. Its a no brainer the SEC is undefeated in BCS NC games a perfect 6-0 all other conference have losing records in the NC game.
> 
> The BCS just changed the rule regarding the Rose Bowl. They to have to now take at large bids since the other Sugar, Orange, Fiesta do. So the Rose bowl is no longer Pac 10 vs. Big 10 like it has been set in stone forever. I'm glad they changed this wish they would of done it sooner back in 2007 I really would of liked to have seen UGA vs. USC in the Rose bowl.



I just want to see the Rose Bowl get stuck with a non BCS team .


----------



## coggins (Sep 2, 2010)

If ya'll Dawg fans remember we beat him in the Citrus Bowl in '92 in his first year as a starter! Probably ruined him on the rest of the SEC as well, oh well, I guess one of us will just get the NC the same way this year.....just keep winning, forget the talking heads!


----------



## bkl021475 (Sep 2, 2010)

JasonTyree04 said:


> Hopefully FSU and Miami can put a loss on OU and OSU in week 2. If so, I can see OU having 2 losses and OSU with 2 possibly 3 by the end of the year.



I think if FSU will beat OU then Texas will beat them and they won't even be in the Big 12 Championship Game!


----------



## chainshaw (Sep 2, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> What is Okla and OSU combined record BCS bowls? Oklahoma has lost their last 5? OSU beat Oregon last year but got beat by Texas, UF, LSU. OSU is 1-2 in BCS NC games and Okla is 1-3 in BCS NC games.



Honestly, look at what you just posted and laughed about. Ha ha ha, look at those horrible teams that actually won their conference and got to play for a NC. How pathetic they are. 

OSU is 5-3 in BCS bowl games, with a National Championship to show for it. With the exception of LSU and Florida, who both have two NC trophies, any other school would kill for that record.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 2, 2010)

chainshaw said:


> Honestly, look at what you just posted and laughed about. Ha ha ha, look at those horrible teams that actually won their conference and got to play for a NC. How pathetic they are.
> 
> OSU is 5-3 in BCS bowl games, with a National Championship to show for it. With the exception of LSU and Florida, who both have two NC trophies, any other school would kill for that record.



I was just talking about BCS NC games and you bring up OSU and all of the BCS games. Yeah they killed the Miami in 02 a lot of help from the refs with the 5 second delay on the pass interfernce they never occured. The football just went right thur the OSU recievers hands. If you want I will bring up the youtube. Now back to Ohio States BCS record who have they beat. Don't even make bring up the Ohio States record against the SEC 0-9 are you laughing now because I think its HILARIOUS . 

Notre Dame 2006
Texas A&M 1999
Kansas State 2004
Oregon 2009
And I already discussed the Miami game. Below is a story about the call in OT. Wait 

The late call of pass interference against Miami in the first overtime period was controversial. The pass was ruled incomplete by the side judge. A few seconds later, another official threw a flag, calling for pass interference against Miami. When asked why it took him so long to make the call, official Terry Porter said he wanted to make sure that the call was correct.

"The Call" has since been defended by two sportswriters as a good one[3][4], however some sportswriter have denounced the call, including Sports Illustrated's Rick Reilly[5], and CBS Sports Dennis Dodd, who wrote:

I saw a piece somewhere before the BCS title game on Porter and his refusal to back down from doing anything wrong. I've written about his call extensively over the year. It wasn't until I saw that piece again recently that I realize how much Porter choked.
What the piece failed to mention was that the Big 12 tried to spin it a different way. The flag wasn't for pass interference, they said, but HOLDING. It appears that Miami's Glenn Sharpe did hold Chris Gamble off the line, but that would make the call even more ridiculous. That means that Porter threw the flag a good 10 seconds after the snap.[6]
It should also be noted that Dodd later changed his opinion and wrote the following:

Terry Porter was right. Six and a half months after the most controversial call of the Bowl Championship Series era, the Big 12 field judge has been vindicated.[7]
In the age before coaches' challenges and referee reviews were included within the NCAA rules, the call was subsequently validated by the National Association of Sports Officials[8], and was also selected by Referee Magazine as one of the "Best 18 Calls of All Time."[9]

"The Call" was also discussed on the ESPN Classic show, The Top 5 Reasons You Can't Blame..., in an episode titled, "The Top 5 Reasons You Can't Blame the Referees for Miami losing the 2003 Fiesta Bowl."[10]

In contrast, the call also placed #1 in an article entitled "The Top 10 Worst Calls of the BCS Era",[11] on the Bleacher Report, a fan-generated content website which has several major partners including CBS Sports and Fox Sports[12].


WOW good job pretty impressive record.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2010)

biggdogg said:


> herbie played for ohio state and has been an ohio state homer his entire career at espn. i think he picks them every season. if he had to cover womens volleyball, he would still say "the ohio state" football team would win the national title. and the man has absolutely no love for the sec. personally, i'd rather watch lee corso.



Shows how much you guys really pay attention. This couldn't be any further from the truth and actually makes me laugh. Herbie rarely picks osu to do anything. OSU fans hate him and have disowned him years ago. This is common knowledge to anyone that doesn't look at life through sec stained glasses. Go to any OSU board and try and post such drivel and you will get laughed off the internet. Most people believe he is really trying not to appear as an OSU homer and he just goes to far.  

Actually, when he made the prediction, OSU fans were shocked that he picked OSU. Believe me when I tell you that's it's few and far between his OSU winning picks.

He thought Oregon was going to pound OSU.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 3, 2010)

Snooks dead on Herbie has picked Florida the past couple years


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2010)

Herbie is a OSU homer but he does make some pretty good predictions some times.  I believe he really thinks OSU has a shot this year.  With Michigan still down and Penn State not being that strong, they could run the table..

But how can we tell until we see some games..


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Herbie is a OSU homer but he does make some pretty good predictions some times.  I believe he really thinks OSU has a shot this year.  With Michigan still down and Penn State not being that strong, they could run the table..
> 
> But how can we tell until we see some games..



I agree and is probably why he picked them. OSU is very strong though and regardless of what people keep saying, Pryor will be way better than last year, just as he was better last year than when he was as a truefreshman. I watched the game last night on Big 10 network (man I love that station here in Central fl.) and Pryor was fantastic just like he was in the rose bowl. Yes, it was Marshall but Pryor didn't have one game last year during the regular season where he looked like he did last night including the weak teams he played last year. He looked off many recievers and made perfect strikes when he threw.


----------



## chainshaw (Sep 3, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> I was just talking about BCS NC games and you bring up OSU and all of the BCS games. Yeah they killed the Miami in 02 a lot of help from the refs with the 5 second delay on the pass interfernce they never occured. The football just went right thur the OSU recievers hands. If you want I will bring up the youtube. Now back to Ohio States BCS record who have they beat. Don't even make bring up the Ohio States record against the SEC 0-9 are you laughing now because I think its HILARIOUS .
> 
> Notre Dame 2006
> Texas A&M 1999
> ...



Please, enlighten me as to who your awesome team is. If it's not Florida or LSU, you pretty much don't have anything to say. 

Tell me the story about the SEC all day long, but it comes down to two teams and not two conferences.

The trophy sits in the school's trophy case and not the conference's case.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 3, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> I agree and is probably why he picked them. OSU is very strong though and regardless of what people keep saying, Pryor will be way better than last year, just as he was better last year than when he was as a truefreshman. I watched the game last night on Big 10 network (man I love that station here in Central fl.) and Pryor was fantastic just like he was in the rose bowl. Yes, it was Marshall but Pryor didn't have one game last year during the regular season where he looked like he did last night including the weak teams he played last year. He looked off many recievers and made perfect strikes when he threw.



I watched the game also Pryor was decent easy to make those throws with no rush and wide open recievers. I don't think he is Mr Wonderful like some are saying. How does two games all the sudden make you a heismen canidate? You don't hear a lot of people talking about Matt Barkley last night maybe they didn't stay up to see the game but he had a way better night against a team of about the same level of competition or better than Marshall.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 3, 2010)

chainshaw said:


> Please, enlighten me as to who your awesome team is. If it's not Florida or LSU, you pretty much don't have anything to say.
> 
> Tell me the story about the SEC all day long, but it comes down to two teams and not two conferences.
> 
> The trophy sits in the school's trophy case and not the conference's case.



UGA Dawgs


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> I watched the game also Pryor was decent easy to make those throws with no rush and wide open recievers. I don't think he is Mr Wonderful like some are saying. How does two games all the sudden make you a heismen canidate? You don't hear a lot of people talking about Matt Barkley last night maybe they didn't stay up to see the game but he had a way better night against a team of about the same level of competition or better than Marshall.



I didn't say he was mister wonderfull and I could care less about the heisman. My point is Pryor is a handfull for the teams he will be playing and he is getting better and better. Recievers were wide open last year but he didn't hit them everytime. Alot of his throws last night were great whether there was a defender there or not. He hit recievers in stride. He threw Td's that were perfect throws with great coverage last night.

The bottom line is Im very excited about what I'm seeing and I have been as critical as anyone about him. Unless Pryor throws for 800 yds in a game or goes undefeated and wins a NC people are going to say he is overrated and just average. I hope defensive coordinators game plan for him the way other fans talk about him, thinking it's the same qb that lost to Purdue last year.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 3, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> I didn't say he was mister wonderfull and I could care less about the heisman. My point is Pryor is a handfull for the teams he will be playing and he is getting better and better. Recievers were wide open last year but he didn't hit them everytime. Alot of his throws last night were great whether there was a defender there or not. He hit recievers in stride. He threw Td's that were perfect throws with great coverage last night.
> 
> The bottom line is Im very excited about what I'm seeing and I have been as critical as anyone about him. Unless Pryor throws for 800 yds in a game or goes undefeated and wins a NC people are going to say he is overrated and just average. I hope defensive coordinators game plan for him the way other fans talk about him, thinking it's the same qb that lost to Purdue last year.



I think he has always had the talent.  Maybe the high expectations for him in the setting he was in held him back.  He is obviously more mature this year and should have not butterflies...  If he can play consistent, he will meet all the expectations.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 3, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> I didn't say he was mister wonderfull and I could care less about the heisman. My point is Pryor is a handfull for the teams he will be playing and he is getting better and better. Recievers were wide open last year but he didn't hit them everytime. Alot of his throws last night were great whether there was a defender there or not. He hit recievers in stride. He threw Td's that were perfect throws with great coverage last night.
> 
> The bottom line is Im very excited about what I'm seeing and I have been as critical as anyone about him. Unless Pryor throws for 800 yds in a game or goes undefeated and wins a NC people are going to say he is overrated and just average. I hope defensive coordinators game plan for him the way other fans talk about him, thinking it's the same qb that lost to Purdue last year.




I just think Coach Tressel trys to do things other schools are doing like spread or pro set but he is all over the place with his playing calling. And it just looks like OSU doesn't execute these plays very well they kinda look awkward. I don't know how to explain it. I don't think Pryor is the best QB in the Big 10.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 4, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> who is better than UCONN in the big east?




Dont discount West Virginia.   They still have Noel Divine..


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> I just think Coach Tressel trys to do things other schools are doing like spread or pro set but he is all over the place with his playing calling. And it just looks like OSU doesn't execute these plays very well they kinda look awkward. I don't know how to explain it. I don't think Pryor is the best QB in the Big 10.



Very good observation!!! I have been saying this for years about Tressel. He is not very good at play calling. He puts so much into defense and field position and then just takes what he can get on offense. He is just as excited to punt as he is to run third down. This is why OSU wasn't undefeated last year. They had no business losing to USC, which they dominated in that game for the most part,but Tressel just let them hang around and had no offensive plan for Purdue as the thought they would just show up and get the W.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 4, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> Very good observation!!! I have been saying this for years about Tressel. He is not very good at play calling. He puts so much into defense and field position and then just takes what he can get on offense. He is just as excited to punt as he is to run third down. This is why OSU wasn't undefeated last year. They had no business losing to USC, which they dominated in that game for the most part,but Tressel just let them hang around and had no offensive plan for Purdue as the thought they would just show up and get the W.



Just watch OSU do a bubble screen its just doesn't flow right that is one play for years they can't seem to get right. Your right about Tressel lets play field position. And the Purdue game if Pryor would of just held on to the ball and taken a sack on a couple of play OSU would of won.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 5, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> who is better than UCONN in the big east?



USF, West Virgina, Cinci take your pick. And two of the three I listed have got new HC this year


----------



## 308-MIKE (Sep 5, 2010)

i don't know what shows some of you are watching. maybe you have preconceived notions about herbstreit, but he has been calling the sec the best conference in college football, for years.   i believe, he even picked lsu over osu a ouple years ago.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 5, 2010)

308-MIKE said:


> i don't know what shows some of you are watching. maybe you have preconceived notions about herbstreit, but he has been calling the sec the best conference in college football, for years.   i believe, he even picked lsu over osu a ouple years ago.



Yea, when I heard a few guys on this thread say Herbie was an OSU homer I spit coke all over my lap top laughing so hard.


----------

